# Need some parts for a 1996 Maxima GXE



## blazedgoldfish6 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok, I just got a 1996 Maxima GXE and it's really great. Nothing needs replacing on the car except a few small things, which really aren't even necessary.

I need new speakers, because they're blown out. I don't know what to get and I don't know how to replace them. Well, I do know how to replace the actual speakers but I don't know how to get to the top of the screws. I can see the speakers from underneath in my trunk but I need to get about it to unscrew it. Usually the cover of the speaker just pops off but this one isn't doing it.

I need a CD player, because AM/FM isn't cutting it. I don't know exactly what kind I need to get to match the speakers and the plugins for my car. 

I also need new springs for my hood (they're completely dead). I don't know if I need to replace them because someone said they're around $40 apiece which is a little much. Is it possible to just put in a bar to manaually hold it up and take the springs off? They seem a little unnecessary.

The last thing I don't actually need I just want to know how much you guys think it would cost to get it fixed. There's a series of dings along the left side, there's also some minor scratches and dings all around the car.

Edit: Also forgot to mention, I also want to add a spoiler sometime in the near future. I don't want anything crazy though just something simple like a small downward curve with nothing protruding from it.

Pictures:


Speakers 1


Speakers 2


Speakers 3 (front speakers)


Speakers 4 (underneath)


Speakers 5


Speakers 6

^Reads-
Panasonic
EAS16P488B4
28156 31U61
4Ω 15W
MEX 9504B


AM/FM Tape Player (antique)


Hood Spring


Dings


----------



## Lrossxxl (Jan 28, 2007)

in order to replace your rear speakers you need to pull apart your back seat then that will give you access to your rear deck which you will remove there you will have full acc to your speakers, also no you don't have to have your hood shocks in there you can remove them all togather or do what i do for the time being, use a pair of vise grips on the shocks when you open our hood..


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Hit Crutchfield for advice-- although I wouldn't necessarily buy from them. 4th gen Maximas take regular single-DIN or double-DIN headunits so almost anything fits. Speakers are a standard 6.75" all around.

Hood struts, StrongArm part 4524 or something is the common replacement found at auto parts stores. $30 each or so.


----------



## blazedgoldfish6 (Mar 23, 2007)

I was gonna go with these. They're 6.5", but everyone is telling me they'll fit.


----------

